# Reconnaissance Imac par App store



## fredo64 (9 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acquérir un nouvel Imac, j'ai téléchargé de nouvels apps pour mon ipod touch
sauf que App Store ne me le reconnait pas (Imac). il m'indique d'aller sur iTunes Store - store- autoriser cet ordinateur mais je ne vois rien de tout cela.
puis-je avoir un coup de main svp
merci bcp
F64


----------



## r e m y (9 Juillet 2011)

C'est sur iTunes qu'il faut aller...


----------

